# Kerri is a blogger



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So when we got our puppy I started a blog, but mostly just for my family and friends, I was a little hesitant to unleash it on the strange masses of the internet, but you guys seem cool and it is getting too cute not to share.

A lot of the blog is about the chi puppy but some of the posts are about my other dog who is mostly not a chihuahua, I explain the maybe he is a chi part in this post- Copley's DNA Test

Then I talk about our decision to get a chi in this post- I am going to own a Chihuahua- WHAT?!?!


Then there are cute chi pictures here, here, and here

For those raw feeders out there who are not too squeamish I made a post about butchering a goat I got. Goat

I guess I could include a direct link- Dog in the Desert

So there you go. I am trying to figure out more about how blogger works, cause I think my layout could use some help, but I am not so much a computer guru so this will have to work for now.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I'm reading your blog right now! <3 And now I'm wondering too... where do baby goat go??? I've only ever seen goat meat but never baby goat meat?? I travel a lot and I've never seen it in supermarkets or restaurant menu's, unless there's a special name for it??


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I know! Other than farmers I know with milk goats I have seen goat meat for sale a total of 2 places. The Native American museum cafeteria in DC and a mexican restaurant at Mandalay Bay Resort in Las Vegas. It is one of the big mysteries of my life, LOL.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

In my effort to document this puppy's puppy-hood so I can remember it I made a new post about all the words she knows. It made me realize not only is she learning quickly, but she may soon out-learn her lazy brother.
Dog in the Desert: Words We Know


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Impressive!!! Do you use any particular sort of training, like clicker?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I have a clicker... somewhere. I keep loosing my clicker and not being able to find it to take it to class so I gave up and just "charged" The word "Good." It is not as precise as a clicker but since we don't do a lot of complicated tricks it does work for us. I think the real trick is going to class, they just love going to our training center and both dogs really "turn on" while they are there. I also am lucky to have a husband who also loves teaching the dogs, so usually we each are teaching one new thing at a time.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just made a new post to celebrate two events. Kerri is turning 6 months old AND I have now had her for most of her life (having gotten her at 3 months). Incidentally the same will be true for our other dog, except I got him at 1.5 years and now he is 3! This post is a little bit mushy, and I am nearly sure my mother is the only person that reads this blog... but here it is.

If you are only in it for the pictures, scroll all the way to the bottom, there are pics of both dogs on their first day home.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I made Kerri her own profile page on the blog- Dog in the Desert: Kerrigan I made it sort of like a Wikipedia article just for kicks. Her brother has one too- Dog in the Desert: Copley

Let me know what you think of their new doggie profiles!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We graduated obedience class last night! Dog in the Desert: My little graduate


----------

